# What Paint are you using?



## painter jeff (Dec 5, 2007)

We use PPG. Porter Paints...


----------



## hispanic (Jan 19, 2008)

in my opinion the best paint are:
1 - Glidden..Endurance.....24.00 pg
2 - Glidden..Spred dura....18.00 pg 
3 - Devoe Regency..........23.00 pg
after the rest.. With these paints you can cover the pre existing color applying only one coat. Trying the Spred dura. You going to see that has a very superior quality compared with BM SW Porter


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Unfortunately, one of the first rules of Microeconomics 101 is that price increases in materials cannot be passed on 100% to the consumer...For every increase in price there is a decrease in demand. 

Have any of you used Fine Paints of Europe?

We had a HO spec it on a whole house renovation about a year and a half ago. It was about $90/euro gallon (about 2.5 Liters I think--came in these cute little cans)...

Their ECO acrylic enamel wasn't worth it, IMHO (didn't flow out worth a nickel.)

Their Eurolux wall paint was like coating your walls in a continuous layer of vinyl. Those tiny gallons really stretch and cover about as much as a US gallon (they use a ton more pigment than domestic paints). Once it dries, you can scrub it with steel whool without marring the finish. Not sure if it's worth the extra $$$ for the average project.... but you might keep it in mind for the client that wants the "latest & greatest".


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 25, 2007)

JC - I'm curious. How much do you mark-up your materials when estimating?

What is your average job size?

Materials should typically run 10% - 15% for most paint jobs. If they are running higher you may not be charging enough for your services.

If you can find products that work well and cost less more power to you, but I would agree with the previous posts that stick with what works and pass the cost along to your customer. 

Mandrake


----------



## Faron79 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Price-levels/paints*

Hispanic,
You may need to at least include higher-end paints in your repertoire...
1) C2................$42-$47/gal.,
2) Ralph-Lauren..$32-$40/gal. (Suede & River-Rock are ~$39/gal.)
3) ACE-Royal......$20-$28/gal.

"One-coat" is a MYTH. Unless you're re-coating the same color, 2 coats gives much more color-depth & durability.

Don't make a price-choice for the customer. They may not care how much the paint is. Higher-end paints leave more "solids" on the wall, & you can obtain up to 450 s.f. per gallon.
Contractor-grades don't come close to this!

Faron


----------



## JCpresto (Dec 14, 2007)

> With these paints you can cover the pre existing color applying only one coat.


lol



Mandrake said:


> JC - I'm curious. How much do you mark-up your materials when estimating?
> 
> What is your average job size?
> 
> ...


In the past i would give the customer the receipt with store price. But lately I will not even mention the price of material. I just write down an approx. amount of what the material will cost, and give them a total. Im with you guys 100%. Who cares what paint costs if the customers paying? Just hand them the receipts from the store.. But down here its cut throat, people paint entire 2900sq exteriors for 1500 TOTAL. I stand by my quality and justify my higher prices, but theres only so much you can charge. 

While Exterior painting is where the money is up north.. Its the opposite here. Which is why lately Im trying to focus on higher end interior jobs.


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

Most contractors don't break out materials in proposals, I know some states you have too. My price is labor and materials no breakdown. Customers do not need to know what your paying for paint, its included in the total price.


----------

